# Help with old 8n



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have an ford 8n that is still 6v. I have an issue with the battery draining and the only way to stop it is to pull the wires off the battery. A while ago a switch was placed inplace of the key as it was thought the key was causing the drain. Any ideas what to look for?


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Those are positive ground electrical systems, you did not happen to hook the battery up backwards?


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

No its hooked up right. Guess this has been an issue for awhile. I was going to convert it to 12v but the boss lady wont let me.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Could be generator or voltage regulator is my guess.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

My bet will be the contacts in the voltage regulator. They will stick closed. Pull the metal (tin) cap off of the voltage regulator and see if the contacts are stuck closed; gently pull the cap so as not to unstick the contacts while taking the lid off...makes it harder to find if you "fix" the problem during disassembly.

Also, if you have a cheap test light, wire it in series with the positive or negative battery cable. (Don't try to crank it over or even turn on the lights or ignition as it will be too much draw for the little bulb) The drain will light up the light bulb and you can start removing wires until the test light goes out. Test lights make a cheap and easy small-drain finder.

Mark


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks Mark

I will have to check that out.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Install a main battery cutout switch and be done! It is most likely the voltage regulator. 
8ns converted to 12v are incredible starting machines! I have both a 6v 8n and a converted one. You just think about starting the converted one and it's running! Its been like this now since 1998! Same starter,same points,and same coil as original! Only thing changed was a few wire connections and generator to altenator and battery. Oh and the condensor for ooints to a 12v one. Batteries last about 12 years in this rig..most dependable tractor on the farm.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

skyrydr2 said:


> Oh and the condensor for ooints to a 12v one. Batteries last about 12 years in this rig..most dependable tractor on the farm.


Think thats the first time I've ever heard of a 8N described that way. We have a Ford forklift, 801 turned around, its by no means anywhere near the most dependable on the farm.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Gonna check out the voltage regulator and if that doesnt work im going to try to convince the boss to convert it.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

mlappin said:


> Think thats the first time I've ever heard of a 8N described that way. We have a Ford forklift, 801 turned around, its by no means anywhere near the most dependable on the farm.


 I too have a Ford 1841 Industrial that I converted to 12v. Only issue it has had is ignition switches.. they just dont hold up. This tractor is a gas job and starts even better than the converted 8n because you dont even need to choke it BUTTT the danged ignition switch... need to wiggle and jiggle the key LOL.
Other than that this tractor is a beast will load anything with the loader too just dont expect to stop quick in a panic.. this rig tips the scales at 10k with me on it. (9800lbs with out me)
Just wish it had a live pto ..


----------



## shortrow2 (Sep 25, 2017)

fball1208 said:


> No its hooked up right. Guess this has been an issue for awhile. I was going to convert it to 12v but the boss lady wont let me.


You need to set her straight. A man's tractor needs to function correctly.


----------

